# any cassette's, any condition



## mr-marty-martin (23 Feb 2009)

im just rying to get my hand on as many cassette's as possible so i can make my own ratio's for my gear restrictions

im needing a 16-25 ( 9 speed ) and i dont think you can buy that ratio of the shelf...

even if there nacked, the spacers come in handy..., shimano please, but i'll still be intrested in campag


----------



## HeartAttack (23 Feb 2009)

Why not ask your mate to get you one at a reduced price that no one else can get


----------



## stephec (24 Feb 2009)

HeartAttack said:


> Why not ask your mate to get you one at a reduced price that no one else can get


----------



## Amanda P (24 Feb 2009)

I have a bag of random sprockets at home. It's been the bigger sprockets I want, so I have lots of smaller ones unused you can have. I'll post a list later.

I don't have any nine-speed spacers, though.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (24 Feb 2009)

well i would...

but you cant buy them... read the post


----------



## Amanda P (24 Feb 2009)

If you can't buy the _spacers_, you could buy a nine-speed cassette that _has _spacers. 

But it won't have the odd combination of sprockets you want, so, take it apart and give away the sprockets you don't want. (I'll take 26, 28 or 30 toothers).

Then chat up someone who has sprockets you _do_ want, and build up a new cassette using the spacers you bought and any sprockets you saved from the cassette, plus others you scrounged of donors.


----------



## HeartAttack (24 Feb 2009)

Well if you can't get that setup buy the 10sp set up and get the Ultegra 16-27, dead simple really


----------



## simon_adams_uk (24 Feb 2009)

Have you checked that a 16 tooth cog will fit though? It sounds like it might be a tight fit! My cassettes are 7-speed I'm afraid.

S


----------



## mr-marty-martin (24 Feb 2009)

well just been down to my lbs, and suprisingly i can get a 16-24 cassette from bbb


----------



## italiaandyf (25 Feb 2009)

Hi - I have an  Ultegra 9sp Cassette 11-21, used once, as new condition, £25 posted if you're still looking.


Pm if interested.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (25 Feb 2009)

not for me thanks... since im splitting them i want cheap ones tbh


----------

